# Shower drain not centered for new fiberglass shower pan



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Demo enough concrete to get down and move the drain to where you need it. I would do enough to transition to PVC and replace the trap.


----------



## keyboarder (Nov 26, 2010)

Holy smokes! Thank you for the reply but is there any other way?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Demoing the concrete is really not that hard. The only other way is to redo your framing to move the pan to center over the pipe. And you still will have to find a way to connect the drain to that old galvy pipe.


----------



## keyboarder (Nov 26, 2010)

Removed.


----------



## keyboarder (Nov 26, 2010)

UPDATE: I measured the location of the pipe and it appears it's center is 16" from the back wall, 15 3/4 from left wall and 16 from right wall. So a 32x32" would be a better fit, though it would still be off about .25" side to side. 

The shower pan/kit that I bought is 32x34" and the hole is in a different place.

*If I go get the 32x32" size, how will I get that drain that sticks up so high to work with it?*


----------



## keyboarder (Nov 26, 2010)

I went and bought a 32x32" pan and it lines up better, though not perfectly centered. Will this do?

What is the best way to make this type of drain usable with this pan? It still sticks up quite high in addition to being off center.

If I had my preference I'd like to keep the pan directly on the concrete so the front of the shower pan is flush with the ground. if I do it any differently, I'll have to put something under the front of the pan and I don't think that will look as good.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

keyboarder said:


> UPDATE: I measured the location of the pipe and it appears it's center is 16" from the back wall, 15 3/4 from left wall and 16 from right wall. So a 32x32" would be a better fit, though it would still be off about .25" side to side.
> 
> The shower pan/kit that I bought is 32x34" and the hole is in a different place.
> 
> *If I go get the 32x32" size, how will I get that drain that sticks up so high to work with it?*


I assume that your pipe is cast iron. Use cut off blade in a small grinder. Establish the height you want and carefully cut off the excess. Please use eye protection!
Install your drain assembly first so you will have an accurate measurement


----------



## immeraufdemhund (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree with eplumber. 

also if you want to get your tub perfect you could notch your back wall were you pan is, looks like you'd only need to make 4 cuts (two cuts about 1/4" on both the studs.) then shim it properly to make it square. Also in terms of level I would get some thin set and make that floor perfect as it will let your shower pan last longer. and if you raise it high enough you won't have to cut that drain (but I would cut the drain so you don't have to spend too much time raising the floor.


----------



## southernmom (Nov 2, 2010)

I am having the same problem as you. I went to a plumbing supply shop and they gave me a rubber thing to put down the cast iron pipe so I could use the pvc for my fiberglass pan. You are a little luckier than me, I have to build onto my walls since my drain is not close to being centered. Best of luck and post pictures when you get done. Where did you get your 32x34 pan, I am looking for one


----------

